# Problem mit Internet verbinden ( Feste IP )

## Hotstuff

Ich habe jetzt schon einen ganzen Tag versucht die Internet Verbindung hinzukriegen.

Habe folgendes gemacht

1) nano /etc/conf.d/net

//Hinzufügen//

2) config_eth0=( "192.168.0.7 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

   routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.0.1" ) 

3) /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

Aber ich komme nicht ins Internet.

Gruss Dave

----------

## Gibheer

was sagen

```
cat /etc/resolv.conf && tracepath 34.34.34.34
```

entweder es besteht wirklich keine verbindung, oder du hast keinen nameserver eingetragen

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

versuch doch noch diese beiden Zeilen hinzuzufügen:

```

dns_domain_eth0="<dein-domainname>"

dns_servers_eth0="<dein-dns-server>"

```

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hast du dir die /etc/resolf.conf vom Installationsmedium rüberkopiert?

----------

## Hotstuff

 *Gibheer wrote:*   

> was sagen
> 
> ```
> cat /etc/resolv.conf && tracepath 34.34.34.34
> ```
> ...

 

Hallo

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfen.

Ja es besteht eine Verbindung.

Die Nameserver sind eingetragen.

NB: Ich bin noch bei der Installation!!!!

----------

## Klaus Meier

Wenn du noch bei der Installation bist, dann probiers doch mal mit net-setup eth0. Und danach mal auf die Ausgabe von ifconfig schauen. Und ansonsten, ist denn der Treiber für deine Netzwerkkarte geladen?Last edited by Klaus Meier on Tue Jan 08, 2008 10:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Bei der ifconfig hat es schön die

inet addr

Bcast

Mask

eingetragen.

UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST

Da stimmt es was noch nicht!

Gruss Dave

----------

## dakjo

Nicht das eth0 dein Firewire-Device ist?

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

> Nicht das eth0 dein Firewire-Device ist?

 

In diesem Fall, könnte dieser Tread eventuell weiterhelfen.

http://www.gentooforum.de/artikel/14697/error-eth0-time-out.html

MfG josef.95

----------

